# serrer de près la narration



## marchinoberta

Cari amici, ciao!

Mi trovo alle prese sempre con la mia traduzione ed ecco la frase che mi sta facendo esasperare:

"Suivant une tendance qui est sienne, Luc aime à faire voir ce qu’il croit. Il « historicise » ou « narrativise » donc avec plaisir l’Ascension du Ressuscité à la fi n d’une série d’apparitions. Mais il n’est pas l’esclave de ses propres descriptions. Celles-ci sont des manières de parler dont il se garde de serrer la narration de trop près (voir l’absence, en Lc 24, puis la présence, en Ac 1, des « quarante jours »)."

Avrei reso con una frase degna di Alberto Tomba:

"Seguendo una sua tendenza, Luca ama far vedere ciò che crede. «Storicizza» o «narrativizza» dunque volentieri l'ascensione del risorto al termine di una serie di apparizioni, ma non è schiavo delle sue proprie descrizioni: questi sono modi di esprimersi di cui infatti evita di seguire troppo strettamente la narrazione (si veda l'assenza, in _Lc_. 24, poi la presenza, in _Atti _1, dei «quaranta giorni»)."

Ma mi vengono i dubbi: vuole dire che evita di seguire la narrazione di questi modi di dire oppure evita di serrare la sua narrazione in modo troppo aderente a questi modi di dire?

Ogni aiuto sarà estremamente gradito!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchinoberta,
Non mi piace troppo il "dont" dell'originale, scivoliamo ! 
Per la resa, mi sembra che basti correggere l'errore indotto dall'autore => quest*e*​ (le descrizioni, dunque personalmente, preferirei) sono modi di esprimersi con /per mezzo dei quali evita...
OK?


----------



## marchinoberta

Caro matoupaschat,

speravo in una tua risposta 
Certo, "queste" e non "questi" 
Però poi non afferro. Detta in parole semplici, tu cosa capisci da quella frase? intendo quella colorata, ovviamente.

Secondo te cioè cosa evita? "narrazione" poi è collegata con "dont" (narrazione delle quali), con "trop près" (troppo vicino alle quali) o altro?
Nel suggerimento che mi dai e di cui ti ringrazio, non capisco però da cosa emerga quel "con le quali"...
Scusa se approfitto del tuo aiuto


----------



## Nunou

Se devo essere sincera questa frase non mi è proprio chiara ma mi viene da dire: con le quali (oppure "di cui") evita di definire/descrivere con esattezza/con precisione la narrazione (ma dei dei fatti....o del suo concetto/modi di raccontare?) ...mi sa che ho gli stessi dubbi di marchinoberta... anche se propenderei più per la seconda ipotesi.


----------



## matoupaschat

No, scusa, ho sbagliato. L'autore non è preciso, poi, ogni tanto, scrive male (cosa del tutto normale secondo me quando si considera l'argomento, perché loro stessi devono lasciare piazza a diverse interpretazioni per le generazioni venture). Riprendo: ha scritto come se volesse dire contemporaneamente "Non è schiavo delle sue proprie descrizioni, nelle quali si astiene ben bene dall'aderire troppo strettamente alla narrazione" (serrer la narration *de trop près*) e "...evita di stringere troppo la narrazione" (serrer la narration de trop). Insomma, secondo me, c'è sempre un errore nella redazione, ma vai a sapere quale.
Edit: Ciao, Nunou, ti vedo solo ora. Siamo nei pasticci, eh?


----------



## marchinoberta

accidenti, non mi ci raccapezzo più... Ora matoupaschat ho capito la tua prima osservazione, ovvero "con le quali evita" ecc. 
Il problema secondo me e secondo la mia modesta comprensione, è proprio "dont"...
Una traduzione tedesca dello stesso passo recita grossomodo: "sono modi di parlare, dei quali Luca evita di modellare [gestalten, resa mia] da vicino la narrazione [che è quindi riferita a "dei quali!]"... (??)
Alé...


----------



## marchinoberta

e se fosse qualcosa tipo: "queste sono modi di esprimersi ai quali infatti evita di vincolare troppo strettamente la narrazione" (e qui andrebbe bene anche "con i quali" che matoupaschat aveva proposto sopra e che ora appunto capisco!)


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì che quel maledetto "dont" fa problema: perfino in francese la frase è scritta con un -nemmeno due- piede. Mi sembra che la tua traduzione dal tedesco regga _quanto l'originale_, se posso dire senza fare ricadere l'obbrobrio su di te. Dunque tienila .

*EDIT*: Je persiste et signe après avoir lu ta dernière proposition.


----------



## Nunou

Marchino,
se non ci fermiamo solo a quella frase ma leggiamo tutto il contesto, secondo me vuol dire che in alcuni momenti è più fedele al racconto dettagliato degli avvenimenti (storicizza) in altri lavora un po' di fantasia/ci mette un tocco personale (narrativizza). In sostanza usa questi due modi di esprimersi per sfuggire ad una semplice e super dettagliata narrazione/cronaca degli avvenimenti, lo fa per evitare di limitarsi ad una semplice/precisa narrazione dei fatti. Almeno...credo che sia così!


----------



## marchinoberta

Carissimi,

vi ringrazio per i vostri preziosissimi consigli!
Ammetto però di non essere ancora riuscito a farmi un'idea precisa di questa cavolo di frase!  
Vabbe', mi arrendo, tradurrò come suona meglio o come mi pare di capire in base al senso...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Marchinoberta, ciao Nunou,
Vi prego di dimenticare quasi tutto il mio post #5: avevo un po' di febbre e la mente abbastanza confusa .
Ispirandomi a quanto detto da voi due, avrei un'altra proposta, forse inelegante, ma il significato c'è, questa volta: "Le sue descrizioni sono dei modi espressivi di cui egli evita di precisare troppo la narrazione".
Adesso, aspirina e a nanna. A presto!


----------



## marchinoberta

Grazie matoupaschat!
Quasi eroico direi 
Quando ti riprendi avrei un'altra domandina (che rivolgo anche a Nunou): "serrer de près" cosa significa? Voglio dire: il significato primario pare chiaro, ovvero "chiudere da vicino" ma in senso un po' più libero cosa vuol dire? Significa "sto molto vicino e quindi seguo, copio, riproduco" oppure "chiudo stretto, ovvero rendo fisso e stabile, immutabile, preciso"?
Vi ringrazio ancora per il tempo che mi avete dedicato!


----------



## Nunou

Matou,
se capisco bene in parole povere sarebbe "Le sue descrizioni sono dei modi espressivi di cui egli evita di _dare troppi dettagli/di specificare_". Giusto o no?

P.S.: E non dirmi che ce te l'ho "_virtualmente"_ passata... 
Cerca di riprenderti presto...un po' di riposo non potrà farti che bene!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao marchinoberta,
ti riporto quanto dicono nel CNRTL, nel nostro contesto direi che il senso è quello figurato, quindi il punto (c)...
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/serrer

b) _P. anal. (sans mouvement). Serrer de près. Border étroitement. Montagne qui serre de près une côte. À Blois finit la jetée. La route serre de moins près la Loire (Michelet, Journal, 1831, p. 102).À Nantes la barre de granit serre de près le fleuve et la ville (Vidal de La Bl., Tabl. géogr. Fr., 1908, p. 321)._
_
c) Au fig. Serrer (de près). Analyser, définir, saisir (quelque chose), rendre compte (de quelque chose) avec exactitude et précision. Serrer de près un sujet, un problème, une notion, une question; serrer un texte, une traduction; serrer les idées de plus près. Pour M. Zola, le roman doit serrer la réalité du plus près qu'il se peut(Lemaitre, Contemp., 1885, p. 250).L'opinion (...) selon laquelle tout nouveau concept mathématique a son interprétation dans la nature, (...) serre la vérité de très près (Gds cour. pensée math., 1948, p. 325)._


----------



## matoupaschat

marchinoberta said:


> Quasi eroico direi


Mmmhh... Aspetto che si eriga il Monumento Virtuale WRF alla Memoria delle Vittime del Grande Virus 



Nunou said:


> Matou,
> se capisco bene in parole povere sarebbe *"Le sue descrizioni sono dei modi espressivi di cui egli evita di dare troppi dettagli/di specificare"*.*Giusto* o no?
> 
> P.S.: E non dirmi che ce te l'ho "_virtualmente"_ passata...
> Cerca di riprenderti presto...un po' di riposo non potrà farti che bene!


Grazie! 
(L'abbiamo avuta tutti in famiglia, da un mese...Credevo che non mi avrebbe colpito, poi, crac!)
Avrei dovuto guardare più presto sul TLFi, invece di raccontare panzane, scusate .
.................
Buona domenica!


----------

